# Buy Yourself Blood Pressure Arm Monitor.



## boozercruiser (Oct 10, 2015)

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Blood-Pressure-Arm-Monitor_1014526/

We bought a blood pressure monitor around a year ago, and a couple of times a week we would use it to check our blood pressure.
One day in June of this year I wasn't feeling very well, and my Wife checked my blood pressure.
It was...87/60 with a pulse rate of 144. (normal is between 55 to 70) So I had a low blood pressure and a high pulse rate which is a deadly combination

I got myself sharpish to hospital, were an Echocardiogam and CTC of my heart showed that I had a Discecting Ascending Aortic Aneurism of 9 centimeters wide.
If that had popped then I would have died almost right away. And it could have. I had to sign a 'Do Not Resusitate' form before they would even 
take me in the ambulance over to Liverpool.
I was rushed to Liverpool Heart And Chest Hospital were I had 11 hours of surgery under the knife, were they repaired the Aneurism and replaced my Aortic Valve.

I am now very fit and well, can walk for miles, and even do a bit of Rock N Roll. I tell you this so that perhaps you may wish to consider the purchase of a Blood Pressure Arm Monitor?
They are as cheap as chips to buy, and you never know, it could possibly save your life as well!

PS My Blood pressure today is...136/69 with a pulse rate of 59.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2015)

I have one of those and I use it fairly regularly.   My blood pressure is quite normal since I quit working for lawyers!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 10, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I have one of those and I use it fairly regularly.   My blood pressure is quite normal since I quit working for lawyers!



Well done you.
It is very nice that your blood pressure is normal now Butterfly.
But it pays to keep an eye on it.
One has got to keep on top of things.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 10, 2015)

After my recent hospital stay I was having a checkup with my PC (after prescribing BP medication) he instructed me to purchase one.  I had one for years but it's LED read out went south.  I paid $89 for an OMRON unit.  His instructions were to take it twice a day and also if I felt different.  He said to sit upright, feet on the floor, relax for 3 minutes, cupped arm at about 60% resting at elbow height and not be watching anything exciting on TV.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2015)

I bought one a few years ago after being hospitalized with (thank goodness benign) heart problems.  The first thing I did was take it to the doctor's office, where they made sure it made the same readings as their equipment so that I can trust it.  I take it with me every year for my checkup, so that they can check it again.


----------



## Linda (Oct 10, 2015)

We have a cheap wrist one at home.  I figure the sit down, stick your arm through the hole models at the pharmacy are better.  I take meds for high blood pressure but my husband's is always just right.  The nurse last week even commented how good it was while he was getting ready for heart tests.  

Anyway, what I like to do is, when he is sitting down getting his BP taken at the drug store or Walmart I walk up and blow in his ear or kiss his neck --- that makes his blood pressure jump up!!!  No more bragging about what low blood pressure he has!


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Linda said:


> We have a cheap wrist one at home.  I figure the sit down, stick your arm through the hole models at the pharmacy are better.  I take meds for high blood pressure but my husband's is always just right.  The nurse last week even commented how good it was while he was getting ready for heart tests.
> 
> Anyway, what I like to do is, when he is sitting down getting his BP taken at the drug store or Walmart I walk up and blow in his ear or kiss his neck --- that makes it jump up!!!  No more bragging about what low blood pressure he has!



Love it, Linda! Way to go! :laugh:


----------



## Pookie (Oct 10, 2015)

I do the same thing LOL! That's great!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 10, 2015)

I Have a BP monitor , I suffer from spikes in my BP and had heaps of tests and nothing showed up to cause the spikes specialist just put it down to a inherited problem ..I take it regularly and keep a record on my iPad app


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

Linda said:


> We have a cheap wrist one at home.  I figure the sit down, stick your arm through the hole models at the pharmacy are better.  I take meds for high blood pressure but my husband's is always just right.  The nurse last week even commented how good it was while he was getting ready for heart tests.
> 
> Anyway, what I like to do is, when he is sitting down getting his BP taken at the drug store or Walmart I walk up and blow in his ear or kiss his neck --- that makes it jump up!!!  No more bragging about what low blood pressure he has!




This is too much information Linda.
Too much information.layful:

But from your Avatar there, I can see why you send your Hubbys blood pressure up like that!:couple_inlove:
Bless.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 11, 2015)

jujube said:


> I bought one a few years ago after being hospitalized with (thank goodness benign) heart problems.  The first thing I did was take it to the doctor's office, where they made sure it made the same readings as their equipment so that I can trust it.  I take it with me every year for my checkup, so that they can check it again.



The last BP reading I took in an office was by a young female assistant who supported my left arm in the crook of her arm, wrist raised almost at eye level.  It was a unit hanging on the wall and felt tight (small cup), never let me relax at all and used a stethoscope.  I have always felt those reading are arbitrary and the result of the experience and training of whomever is doing them.  I feel that is just a ballpark figure and should not be considered as final when determining blood pressure medication.  I can only remember one time when a medical facility used an electronic device for a reading.  This is not a complaint about the medical profession but I have reservations about the results, as I do about the accuracy of the diabetic test strips which the strip manufactures admit to a 20% tolerance by the FDA for certification.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> The last BP reading I took in an office was by a young female assistant who supported my left arm in the crook of her arm, wrist raised almost at eye level.  It was a unit hanging on the wall and felt tight (small cup), never let me relax at all and used a stethoscope.  I have always felt those reading are arbitrary and the result of the experience and training of whomever is doing them.  I feel that is just a ballpark figure and should not be considered as final when determining blood pressure medication.  I can only remember one time when a medical facility used an electronic device for a reading.  This is not a complaint about the medical profession but I have reservations about the results, as I do about the accuracy of the diabetic test strips which the strip manufactures admit to a 20% tolerance by the FDA for certification.



Having had my fair share of going to the doctor, hospital etc. were I have had my BP taken many a time, I have found that as near as damit, the reading on the home unit has matched the results elswhere.


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2015)

There is a condition that's called "White Coat Hypertension"......when you go to the doctor and are so nervous your blood pressure goes up.  Come home and it's just fine.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 11, 2015)

I bought one in 2006 after being advised that my BP was at "stroke levels".    Since then I:

Quit drinking
Quit smoking
Started limiting intake of salt, sugar and fat
Started daily exercise routine
Lost 93 pounds


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 11, 2015)

Crap, reading all of this makes me worry. The BP measures at the pharmacy have me dead in the water already. The doctor very cheerfully told me the other day if I don't have any definite problems don't worry about it. I average about 8 miles of walking a day. Biggest fear is that one of the dogs will try to fight off the paramedics. Also I don't want to be a Jane Doe. I'm considering a medical ID with basic contact info. If they have to tranquilize the dog.. they can still get next of kin...


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I bought one in 2006 after being advised that my BP was at "stroke levels".    Since then I:
> 
> Quit drinking
> Quit smoking
> ...




Wow tnt, you should be really proud of yourself! Way to go!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> There is a condition that's called "White Coat Hypertension"......when you go to the doctor and are so nervous your blood pressure goes up.  Come home and it's just fine.



Yup.  I have that.


----------

